# The locale key is unknown/ Server hängt



## fawad (8. November 2008)

Hallo an Alle!

Ich benutze Confixx-Web-Software, alles funktioniert prima.
Wenn ich meine Webseiten abrufe, erscheint manchmal diese Meldung:

Warning: mysql_pconnect() [function.mysql-pconnect]: Can't create a new thread (errno 12); if you are not out of available memory, you can consult the manual for a possible OS-dependent bug in /var/www/web3/html/inc/xtc_db_connect.inc.php on line 22
Unable to connect to database server!

Wenn ich die System Information von meinem Server anschauen sieht dann so aus: Im Anhang ansehen bitte.

Man sieht eindeutig, das die Physical Memory fast 100% geworden.

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen, woran das liegt und was soll ich ändern, damit alles funktioniert?

Vielen Dank
Ich werde mich für eine Antwort freuen

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Nemani


----------



## deepthroat (9. November 2008)

fawad hat gesagt.:


> Hallo an Alle!
> 
> Ich benutze Confixx-Web-Software, alles funktioniert prima.
> Wenn ich meine Webseiten abrufe, erscheint manchmal diese Meldung:
> ...


Die Auslastung des Speichers sollte immer 100% sein. Es wäre ja unsinnig den vorhandenen Speicher nicht zu verwenden und einfach frei zu lassen. 

Der Speicher der nicht für das Betriebssystem und die Programme verwendet wird, wird für den Cache und Puffer eingesetzt. D.h. du mußt vom Gesamtspeicherverbrauch den Cache und Pufferspeicher abziehen, denn dieser Speicher wird einfach bei Bedarf für die Programme verwendet. Das der Speicher nicht wirklich ausgelastet ist, sieht man auch daran, das kein Swapspeicher verwendet wird.

Interessant wäre mal die Ausgabe von SHOW VARIABLES und SHOW STATUS. Insbesondere der Einstellung für max_connections und der Wert von max_used_connections.

Gruß


----------



## fawad (12. November 2008)

Guten Abend!

OK, werde ich weiterleiten...., aber dann wird diese Merldung nicht mehr erscheinen?

Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Can't create a new thread (errno 12); if you are not out of available memory, you can consult the manual for a possible OS-dependent bug in /var/www/web2/html/inc/xtc_db_connect.inc.php on line 24
Unable to connect to database server!


----------



## deepthroat (13. November 2008)

Hi.





fawad hat gesagt.:


> OK, aber wie kann diese beheben, damit diese Fehler nicht mehr kommt ....


Schreibe ich irgendwie undeutlich? Ich hab doch schon gesagt was du überprüfen solltest.

Gruß


----------



## fawad (13. November 2008)

Variable_name 	Value 
auto_increment_increment	1
auto_increment_offset	1
automatic_sp_privileges	ON
back_log	50
basedir	/usr/
binlog_cache_size	32768
bulk_insert_buffer_size	8388608
character_set_client	utf8
character_set_connection	utf8
character_set_database	utf8
character_set_filesystem	binary
character_set_results	utf8
character_set_server	latin1
character_set_system	utf8
character_sets_dir	/usr/share/mysql/charsets/
collation_connection	utf8_unicode_ci
collation_database	utf8_general_ci
collation_server	latin1_swedish_ci
completion_type	0
concurrent_insert	1
connect_timeout	5
datadir	/var/lib/mysql/
date_format	%Y-%m-%d
datetime_format	%Y-%m-%d %H:%i:%s
default_week_format	0
delay_key_write	ON
delayed_insert_limit	100
delayed_insert_timeout	300
delayed_queue_size	1000
div_precision_increment	4
engine_condition_pushdown	OFF
expire_logs_days	10
flush	OFF
flush_time	0
ft_boolean_syntax	+ -><()~*:""&|
ft_max_word_len	84
ft_min_word_len	4
ft_query_expansion_limit	20
ft_stopword_file	(built-in)
group_concat_max_len	1024
have_archive	YES
have_bdb	NO
have_blackhole_engine	NO
have_compress	YES
have_crypt	YES
have_csv	YES
have_dynamic_loading	YES
have_example_engine	NO
have_federated_engine	YES
have_geometry	YES
have_innodb	YES
have_isam	NO
have_merge_engine	YES
have_ndbcluster	DISABLED
have_openssl	DISABLED
have_query_cache	YES
have_raid	NO
have_rtree_keys	YES
have_symlink	YES
init_connect	
init_file	
init_slave	
innodb_additional_mem_pool_size	1048576
innodb_autoextend_increment	8
innodb_buffer_pool_awe_mem_mb	0
innodb_buffer_pool_size	8388608
innodb_checksums	ON
innodb_commit_concurrency	0
innodb_concurrency_tickets	500
innodb_data_file_path	ibdata1:10M:autoextend
innodb_data_home_dir	
innodb_doublewrite	ON
innodb_fast_shutdown	1
innodb_file_io_threads	4
innodb_file_per_table	OFF
innodb_flush_log_at_trx_commit	1
innodb_flush_method	
innodb_force_recovery	0
innodb_lock_wait_timeout	50
innodb_locks_unsafe_for_binlog	OFF
innodb_log_arch_dir	
innodb_log_archive	OFF
innodb_log_buffer_size	1048576
innodb_log_file_size	5242880
innodb_log_files_in_group	2
innodb_log_group_home_dir	./
innodb_max_dirty_pages_pct	90
innodb_max_purge_lag	0
innodb_mirrored_log_groups	1
innodb_open_files	300
innodb_rollback_on_timeout	OFF
innodb_support_xa	ON
innodb_sync_spin_loops	20
innodb_table_locks	ON
innodb_thread_concurrency	8
innodb_thread_sleep_delay	10000
interactive_timeout	28800
join_buffer_size	131072
key_buffer_size	16777216
key_cache_age_threshold	300
Variable_name 	Value 
key_cache_block_size	1024
key_cache_division_limit	100
language	/usr/share/mysql/english/
large_files_support	ON
large_page_size	0
large_pages	OFF
lc_time_names	en_US
license	GPL
local_infile	ON
locked_in_memory	OFF
log	OFF
log_bin	ON
log_bin_trust_function_creators	OFF
log_error	
log_queries_not_using_indexes	OFF
log_slave_updates	OFF
log_slow_queries	OFF
log_warnings	1
long_query_time	10
low_priority_updates	OFF
lower_case_file_system	OFF
lower_case_table_names	0
max_allowed_packet	104856576
max_binlog_cache_size	4294967295
max_binlog_size	104857600
max_connect_errors	10
max_connections	100
max_delayed_threads	20
max_error_count	64
max_heap_table_size	16777216
max_insert_delayed_threads	20
max_join_size	18446744073709551615
max_length_for_sort_data	1024
max_prepared_stmt_count	16382
max_relay_log_size	0
max_seeks_for_key	4294967295
max_sort_length	1024
max_sp_recursion_depth	0
max_tmp_tables	32
max_user_connections	0
max_write_lock_count	4294967295
multi_range_count	256
myisam_data_pointer_size	6
myisam_max_sort_file_size	2147483647
myisam_recover_options	OFF
myisam_repair_threads	1
myisam_sort_buffer_size	8388608
myisam_stats_method	nulls_unequal
ndb_autoincrement_prefetch_sz	32
ndb_force_send	ON
ndb_use_exact_count	ON
ndb_use_transactions	ON
ndb_cache_check_time	0
net_buffer_length	16384
net_read_timeout	30
net_retry_count	10
net_write_timeout	60
new	OFF
old_passwords	OFF
open_files_limit	1024
optimizer_prune_level	1
optimizer_search_depth	62
pid_file	/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid
port	3306
preload_buffer_size	32768
protocol_version	10
query_alloc_block_size	8192
query_cache_limit	83886080
query_cache_min_res_unit	4096
query_cache_size	52428800
query_cache_type	ON
query_cache_wlock_invalidate	OFF
query_prealloc_size	8192
range_alloc_block_size	2048
read_buffer_size	131072
read_only	OFF
read_rnd_buffer_size	262144
relay_log_purge	ON
relay_log_space_limit	0
rpl_recovery_rank	0
secure_auth	OFF
server_id	1
skip_external_locking	ON
skip_networking	OFF
skip_show_database	OFF
slave_compressed_protocol	OFF
slave_load_tmpdir	/tmp/
slave_net_timeout	3600
slave_skip_errors	OFF
slave_transaction_retries	10
slow_launch_time	2
socket	/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
sort_buffer_size	2097144
sql_big_selects	ON
sql_mode	
sql_notes	ON
sql_warnings	OFF
ssl_ca	
ssl_capath	
ssl_cert	
Variable_name 	Value 
ssl_cipher	
ssl_key	
storage_engine	MyISAM
sync_binlog	0
sync_frm	ON
system_time_zone	CET
table_cache	64
table_lock_wait_timeout	50
table_type	MyISAM
thread_cache_size	8
thread_stack	134217728
time_format	%H:%i:%s
time_zone	SYSTEM
timed_mutexes	OFF
tmp_table_size	33554432
tmpdir	/tmp
transaction_alloc_block_size	8192
transaction_prealloc_size	4096
tx_isolation	REPEATABLE-READ
updatable_views_with_limit	YES
version	5.0.32-Debian_7etch6-log
version_comment	Debian etch distribution
version_compile_machine	i486
version_compile_os	pc-linux-gnu
wait_timeout	28800


----------

